# Amplificador clase AB 0,5 watts (dudas)



## thenekopony97 (Sep 26, 2016)

hola estaba navegando por la pagina CIRCUITSTODAY y encontré el siguiente circuito. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 y tenia la duda del tipo de resistencias que debo usar en los transistores de salida, soy un aficionado y no tengo un conocimiento muy amplio asi que por eso les preguntaba, debo usar resistencias de mas de un watt y puedo usar de cualquier tipo


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 26, 2016)

???? 5 watios o 0.5 watios ??? Según el datasheet del 2n2907 la intensidad máxima que soporta es de 0,6 amperios. Potencia es V X i , 2,5 v X 0,6 a ( en el mejor e imposible caso de rendimiento energético ideal ) = 1,5 wat. Creo que es un buen amplificador de UN watios. Respondiendo a tu pregunta, de carbón normales y de un watios es más que suficiente para esas resistencias.
Un saludo.
P.D. A mi también me gustan más los transistores que los circuitos integrados. Si lo haces pública por favor resultados e impresiones.


----------



## thenekopony97 (Sep 26, 2016)

creo que lo leí mal pues estaba en inglish. seguro era la potencia recomendada para la bocina. y si lo construiré y publicare resultados


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 26, 2016)

Gracias. Lo interesante es que lo puedas alimentar desde un USB y sonorizar un PC por ejemplo.
Un saludo.


----------



## polpi (Sep 26, 2016)

Lo hice pero con algunos pequeños cambios: (Sobre protoboard) Cambié los transistores por 2SC1815 y 2SA1015; lo alimenté con 12v 1Amp. Funciona a la perfección pero tarda unos segundos en arrancar 
El sonido es bastante bueno (según mi oido y mi música) limpio; la fuente que usé es la clasica regulada con 7812 (Cejas99) y un filtrado de 4400 µf.

Respecto a la temperatura: las resistencias de 4.7Ω usé de 1/4w y no cambiaron su temperatura y los transistores tampoco. Alrededor de 15 minutos encendido.

Saludos: Polpi


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 27, 2016)

Probar éste y os vais a sorprender
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1123102/


----------



## polpi (Sep 28, 2016)

Por ahora virtual. Espero que mañana se haga realidad.



No compre placa virgen asi que hoy no pudo ser. Pero, por otro lado, me puse a probar otras cosas: cambié los transistores de salida por S8050 y S8550; le conecté un parlante de 8Ω de hasta 7w (de un tv) y suena muy bien, sorprende el sonido, insisto en que hagan una prueba aunque sea en una experimental. 

No lo probé a 5v como indica el diagrama sino a 12v, y pensaba reemplazar el 2822 de los parlantes de pc por dos canales de estos.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2016)

polpi dijo:


> No compre placa virgen asi que hoy no pudo ser. Pero, por otro lado, me puse a probar otras cosas: cambié los transistores de salida por S8050 y S8550; le conecté un parlante de 8Ω de hasta 7w (de un tv) y suena muy bien, sorprende el sonido, insisto en que hagan una prueba aunque sea en una experimental.
> 
> No lo probé a 5v como indica el diagrama sino a 12v, y pensaba reemplazar el 2822 de los parlantes de pc por dos canales de estos.


Si querés ponerle "potencia" a los parlantes de PC, te recomiendo probar *este amplificador*. Creo que vos ya lo armaste, pero el precio final no debe ser muy diferente, la potencia y fidelidad es muy superior (*), y si solo tenés una fuente de simple polaridad podés usarlo sin problemas (para parlantes de PC) empleando un doblador de tensión.

(*). El ampli de este hilo es muy sensible al "ruido" de fuentes no-reguladas, y la ausencia de un par diferencial en la entrada empeora la situación...


----------



## polpi (Oct 2, 2016)

Es cierto lo que dice el Dr. si uno busca calidad debería hacer el que él hace referencia. Este lo hice por simple hobby y porque los componentes salieron de desguace. No está tan mal el sonido pero con auriculares la cosa cambia y... feo.

Es cierto también que hice el de Ezavalla y lo alimenté con un doblador y lo utilizo solo para auriculares (y no hay manera de ponerlo al máximo porque duele) y suena estupendamente bien.
Por otro lado este tiene la "facilidad" de poder poner casi cualquier transistor y funciona y, por supuesto, se puede mejorar.

Como solo lo hacia para jugar intenté ocupar muy poco espacio y terminó en una pequeña placa de 3.2 cm X 5 cm. En la primer imagen que subí había un error que ya corregí y, de hecho, ya está funcionando.

Dejo algunas fotos, de mala calidad, y los PDF con la vista de componentes y PCB en espejo.

P.D: Los transistores que se ven en diagonal son 2sc1815 y el arreglo obligó a dejarlo en esa posición.

Saludos: Polpi.


----------



## thenekopony97 (Oct 2, 2016)

PUES en mi ausencia diseñe un circuito
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aunque me llamo mas la atencion el del doc igual publicare esto



es el primer circuito que hago asi que acepto comentarios


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 3, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Probar éste y os vais a sorprender
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1123102/



Ojo al dato; recomendé éste amplificador porque un conocido me dijo que funcionaba bien y lo había armado para sonorizar su PC; yo lo he montado a correprisas para lo mismo ( sonorizar el PC de mi sobrino ) y porque tenía todo ( en vez de tres resistencias en serie he puesto una de 66 ohmnios y 5 watios ) y a mí NO me funciona . He visto un diseño parecido de un brasileño y SI funcionaba, mi gozo en un pozo pues me salia gratis y quedaba como un Rey con mi sobrino. ¿¿¿¿ Ideas de porqué no funciona ???? ¿¿¿¿ Está mal diseñado ???? ¿¿¿¿ Alguién lo puede simular por favor ?????.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2016)

Si hablás del diseñador Carlos Mergulhão, posiblemente sea el circuito de este enlace:






Los circuitos que emplean al parlante como carga de colector o emisor, en corriente contínua, no sirven y tienen, por lo general, un muy mal desempeño. Los desaconsejo de plano. No es el caso del circuito del video, que sí aisla al parlante para que no forme parte de la polarización fija del transistor.

En el circuito del video, es necesario una fuente de alimentación muy bien filtrada. Una cura al pésimo PSRR del circuito del video consiste en tomar la señal de salida entre colector y positivo de alimentación, en vez de colector y masa como muestra su diseñador (para lo cual hay que contemplar cómo queda la polaridad del capacitor electrolítico de salida y la fase del parlante). Con esta modificación que sugiero, el PSRR en 100 Hz mejora en 21,7 dB aprox.: de los originales 11,65 dB aumenta a 33,35 dB. La THD a 1 W y 1 KHz, sobre 8 ohmios es del 3 % aprox., empleando un clásico 2N3055. La sensibilidad de entrada está en los 0,14 V RMS, pero desde una fuente de señal de baja impedancia, preferentemente, de lo contrario el ancho de banda se restringe marcadamente en las altas frecuencias.

Otra opción simple es el de Mark Houston, con un mosfet. En el fondo, es como el del brasileño.

Para algo mínimamente potable y con un único elemento activo, no esperen consumos bajos ni poca generación de calor, así como también no pongan muchas expectativas en obtener parámetros de alta calidad.

Con tres transistores (uno de señal + dos de potencia), sostengo que se puede armar algo de muy aceptable desempeño, pero vuelvo a reiterar: consumos importantes y con mucho calor disipado. El BBB13 es una posibilidad y está bastante bien documentado y probado.

El de este thread, no me gusta, ya que con ese valor de alimentación (5 V) en relación al valor de esas resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida y la ausencia de realimentación hacia la salida, la distorsión es terrible y la estabilidad de parámetros de reposo es pésima. La potencia, haciendo burdos tanteos y en caída libre: 0,154 W. Además, no funciona en clase AB, sino simplemente B, haciendo muy evidente la distorsión por cruce.

Saludos

PD: otros modelos muy simples de armar y que pueden ser modificados y escalados a necesidad:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/otro-amplificador-3-transistores-bbb-130707/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-4-w-srpp-bastode-146094/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-current-drive-solo-2-transistores-136536/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-pura-1-etapa-single-ended-light-95031/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/smamp-pequena-maravilla-solo-8-componentes-141633/


----------



## palurdo (Oct 4, 2016)

Sonaría muchisimo mejor si se mejora la linealidad del bias a partir de hacerle bootstrap a la salida, solo es cambiar unas conexiones y el valor de una R.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 4, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Sonaría muchisimo mejor si se mejora la linealidad del bias a partir de hacerle bootstrap a la salida, solo es cambiar unas conexiones y el valor de una R.



Sería interesante contar con ese esquema propuesto. ¿Podés subirlo?

Saludos


----------



## palurdo (Oct 4, 2016)

No tengo el ordenador a mano asi queno puedo modificar el cicuito del primer post, pero en el esquema que pongo aqui se puede ver la idea

Nota: Aunque hay una componente de corriente en continua por el altavoz, esta es bastante despreciable. Con el bootstrap se consigue aumentar dinamicamente el voltaje del bias, cosa que mejora la linealidad, y al menos en el rail superior se puede llegar al maximo de salida, lo que es interesante en amplis alimentados con bajo voltaje. Con unos pocos componentes mas se puede prescindir de la polarización a traves del altavoz.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 4, 2016)

palurdo dijo:


> Sonaría muchisimo mejor si se mejora la linealidad del bias a partir de hacerle bootstrap a la salida, solo es cambiar unas conexiones y el valor de una R.



Te refieres al circuito que abre éste hilo no ?????


----------



## palurdo (Oct 4, 2016)

Si, claro, llevas el altavoz a Vcc en lugar de masa, desconectas de Vcc a R8 y la conectas a la salida del ampli donde une el altavoz con el condensador de salida. Ademas yo subiria R8 a 2K porque ahora hay picos de 2Vcc en R8.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 7, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ojo al dato; recomendé éste amplificador porque un conocido me dijo que funcionaba bien y lo había armado para sonorizar su PC; yo lo he montado a correprisas para lo mismo ( sonorizar el PC de mi sobrino ) y porque tenía todo ( en vez de tres resistencias en serie he puesto una de 66 ohmnios y 5 watios ) y a mí NO me funciona . He visto un diseño parecido de un brasileño y SI funcionaba, mi gozo en un pozo pues me salia gratis y quedaba como un Rey con mi sobrino. ¿¿¿¿ Ideas de porqué no funciona ???? ¿¿¿¿ Está mal diseñado ???? ¿¿¿¿ Alguién lo puede simular por favor ?????.
> Gracias y un saludo.




He cambiado la resistencia de 66 ohmnios y 5 watios por un potenciómetro de 47k lineal ( el circuito es más simple que el mecanismo de un botijo y es el a-e-i-o-u de los transistores y si no funcionaba era por el valor de la resistencia ) y ajustando el mismo a la máxima calidad de sonido ( de un extremo a otro pasa de no sonar a distorsionar ) puedo afirmar que SI funciona y además para sonorizar un PC es más que suficiente en cuanto a potencia y calidad; vaya que gratis prácticamente suena FANTÁSTICO.
Un saludo.


----------



## tdkpipo (Ene 15, 2017)

Monté el circuito de clase AB y solo hice dos cambios, el capacitor electrolítco lo cambié por uno de 200nf y el único transistor 2n2222 que dejé fue el de la primer etapa, para el resto usé 2n3904 y el pnp un 2n3906, funciona bien para un parlante de 2w y de 3w


----------

